

Ask HN: why Google glass is not 3D? - ehsania

If google just add another display for left eye that's possible to have 3d images, Why didn't Google do this?
======
DanBC
You need to have the displays in front of your eyes for 3d to work.

From what I can see of Google Glass the single display is offset. Adding
another display would give you two displays, each offset. That'd be _awful_
for 3d vision, giving terrible headaches and other disturbances.

But, sure, it's probably possible to have two displays in front of your eyes
that are mostly transparent when not in use and have readable information when
being used. Pretty scary if you're doing anything though.

------
kineticfocus
They're working on it... [http://www.patentbolt.com/2013/02/google-glass-part-
two-bino...](http://www.patentbolt.com/2013/02/google-glass-part-two-
binocular-vision.html)

It's a non-trivial problem.

